# photography communities for inspiration



## echoyjeff222 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I wondering if people knew about communities similar to 500px to look at other people's work and also share my own work.

Additionally:

Are there any podcasts or resources where people take a look at artwork from the past (could be paintings, photography, etc.) and discuss what they see in the artwork? E.g., the composition, the lighting, why the artist made that work?


----------



## Overread (Jul 6, 2017)

You could try here - quite a few gallery types and active members 
Photography Forum


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Jul 6, 2017)

Overread said:


> You could try here - quite a few gallery types and active members
> Photography Forum


Lol, okay besides 500px and photoforum, which I already use


----------



## table1349 (Jul 6, 2017)

The 10 Best Online Photo Storage and Sharing Sites of 2017
Flickr Alternatives: 10 Best Photo Sharing Sites | Beebom
20 Best Photography Websites


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 6, 2017)

If you are looking for quality far above average, although a bit staid, try Nikongear 
1x is also good to excellent but not much of a 'community'.


----------



## JPI (Jul 6, 2017)

I once googled fine arts photography for no real reason and the next thing I know I'm getting links to fine art photographers on my FB.

One in particular guy caught my attention because when I shot surfing back in the late 60's thru the late 70's this photographer was a contributing photographer for surfing magazine ( he was pointed out by the editor when we met ) and quickly became someone I followed closely before I went all adult and stuff and had to get a job.

Now here we are 49 yrs later and he's still an inspirations Arron Chang


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. There's an interesting section on 1x called "1x learning" with tutorials. The photographers explain their thought process behind the shots. It's quite nice! 

Also, this series: Photographers - YouTube


----------



## chuasam (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm not fond of photographic community for inspiration, it feels too much like group think and everyone tends to focus on technical and ridiculous minutiae. I prefer to draw inspiration from outside of photography and bring that into my craft.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 11, 2017)

Just take a look at the Terms & Conditions on those type sites, they often allow for third party usage of members photos, etc. (meaning you might be agreeing to allow other people or the site owners to take your photos and use/sell them).  

For resources about art and photography of the past try museum websites; many have their collection online, offer videos and courses, etc.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 11, 2017)

Outside of TPF, I really enjoy the photos and commentary on fredmiranda.  I've found many of the members there to be very friendly and helpful - just stay out of the weddings forum where all the drama is.


----------



## gckless (Jul 11, 2017)

I like Photocrowd, they always have a bunch of photo challenges that usually have prizes. I like to see which ones win, try to understand why. This usually draws the best photos people have, so there are some spectacular images on that site.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 11, 2017)

Cambridge in Color and Luminous Landscape often have interesting work to ses.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 29, 2017)

I could use more learning myself i might be a tad ignorant but real short attention span here..


----------

